# Any opinions on flyball and disc vault?



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Annie's got that high prey drive, right? She'll probably love flyball! But I'd expect the "come down" period to potentially be intense, as all that cortisol continues to circulate. Peggy can drive me nuts after a particularly intense game of fetch or frisbee.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

I don't know about disc vault, but I know there's concern about joint health for flyball dogs. I don't think it's a reason not to do the sport, but I think it's worth looking into ways to manage stress on the front leg joints. I see a lot of flyball dogs have them wrapped to provide support. I'm sure it's fine with moderation and care though. If Misha was into balls I'd love to do it with him if there were local teams.


----------



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

I’ve been dying to get into flyball ever since I heard of it, but neither of my dogs are ball hounds... Sigh...

It seems like flyball would be a similar sport, impact—wise, to agility. As Raindrops said, if you get into it, keeping an eye on joints is a good idea. Same would probably go for disc vault. I can see a dog slipping and falling from a jump off something.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

We tried flyball with Lily and Peeves when they were young. Lily would have been great at it since she is a ball fiend, but we stopped because we didn't like the idea of them being hurt hitting the box. Obedience and rally were much more important to me and really a lot more fun than just sending her off to obsess over a ball, something she is still way too interested in. Peeves just wasn't into it.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

She is pretty ball crazy, so I think she would enjoy it. Its a question of whether I want to increase her prey drive, too. Or whether it would increase it, or channel it. Hmmm... 

I also know the vet mentioned she had some slight thickening of her one front ankle which makes me inclined to be careful with her doing repetitive motions. 

Maybe if I like the trainer/ atmosphere (it's a club rather than a for profit trainer) i could start with the fun agility class, then try obedience or rally or something at the local CKC club in the fall if I am still here, as it doesnt run summer classes.

I find it fascinating that there are far more good training options near my moms rural house than near my city apartment.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

For Want of Poodle said:


> I find it fascinating that there are far more good training options near my moms rural house than near my city apartment.


Very weird how that works out. I live in Miami but we don't have any access (even semi local) to flyball, dock diving, or coursing. Coursing is the one I miss the most since Misha would excel at it.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I highly recommend agility. It’s more fun because you work together as a team and you don’t have to worry about increasing prey drive.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Well, colour me SUPER impressed. I am practically squealing, I am so excited. 

I knew it was supposed to be an intro to dog sports skills, and the trainer described it as "everything I wish I knew when I started", but I just got sent the class topic list, and it's like it was a list made by me, of exactly for what I want to work on - reactivity and redirecting, engage/disengage, off leash recall, heeling, drive, and focus. With bonus dog sport equipment intro thrown in too. 

First class (informal 30 min one on one to make sure we are suitable and formally register) is on Sunday. Wish us luck!!!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

This does sound like a really good class for everyone but a wonderful foundation for you with the intention of getting into dog sports.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

That sounds fantastic! I'm so happy for you (and Annie, too, of course).


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That class sounds like a great starter! As to why you can find more places to train in a rural area vs. in a big city...big cities command big rents, harder to get started if you don't already have a big following.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

lily cd re said:


> That class sounds like a great starter! As to why you can find more places to train in a rural area vs. in a big city...big cities command big rents, harder to get started if you don't already have a big following.


 yes all the dog training facilities are at quite a distance from the city where they can find large buildings with good parking lots cheaply. In addition a lot of rural people are very actively involved in dog sports.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Sounds like a great class! Interested to hear how it goes.
Yes, around here the training facilities for dog sports are in rural areas for the same reasons already mentioned. I use the drive to get caught up on podcasts.


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

Oooh so jealous! I'm dying to get Raffi started in agility, and I have been thinking about flyball too as he is somewhat ball crazy. Do you mind sharing the name of the training facility?


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I remember kicking around a dog show somewhere in the ON Banana Belt once upon a time. Big parking lots and large buildings... looks like training and performance facilities. 
Somewhere in the programme I saw an article on Fly-Ball... that it was hard on the dogs. I suppose so, eh? Continually bouncing of those backboards.
But it was also common knowledge that competitors just burned through dogs. Used them up and replaced them. 
You could snap up a used one fairly easily...


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Countryboy said:


> I remember kicking around a dog show somewhere in the ON Banana Belt once upon a time. Big parking lots and large buildings... looks like training and performance facilities.
> Somewhere in the programme I saw an article on Fly-Ball... that it was hard on the dogs. I suppose so, eh? Continually bouncing of those backboards.
> But it was also common knowledge that competitors just burned through dogs. Used them up and replaced them.
> You could snap up a used one fairly easily...


Yikes...


----------

